# Senior Pictures



## gian133 (Nov 11, 2009)

I took senior pictures for my sister this summer. 
Taken with my D40. this one was with my 50mm series E at 1/800, iso200 and i think f1.8


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 11, 2009)

You nailed it! Her eyes are amazing... beautiful photo.


----------



## gian133 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank You NOYZE :mrgreen:


----------



## Brian L (Nov 12, 2009)

I second that! Show off!


----------



## Sinister_kid (Nov 12, 2009)

Great Job. She is very beautiful. 

x2 on the amazing eyes.


----------



## gian133 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you very much everyone. :mrgreen:


----------



## gopal (Nov 12, 2009)

the most beautiful angle.....enhancing and unusual beauty of the model


----------



## FLASHPOINT* (Nov 12, 2009)

Beautiful picture.


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 12, 2009)

GREAT CAPTURE.
x3 on the eyes


----------



## camz (Nov 12, 2009)

Very nice I agree. I would just crop out a little bit of the headspace


----------



## RMThompson (Nov 13, 2009)

Wonderful eyes... maybe a little TOO wonderful? I am wondering how much processing was done? 

Great capture though.


----------



## gian133 (Nov 13, 2009)

RMThompson said:


> Wonderful eyes... maybe a little TOO wonderful? I am wondering how much processing was done?
> 
> Great capture though.


 
Processing was done. I dont really know how to explain how much. I have been learning a lot recently as to using CS3 so i've been practicing left and right lol. The light was pretty much perfect in her eyes. I have not been able to get this look with many other pictures so i went all the way with this one. Also went a little bolder because they will probably be printed as wallets so i figured it would help make them stand out a little better on the small print.

Thanks again to everyone for the comments.

And camz. I kinda agree with the headspace but i dont like how it narrow/cuts of the shoulder and arm, so i left it.

Thanks
Gian


----------



## eric-holmes (Nov 13, 2009)

Very beautiful capture. Just another thing I can show my wife that will help me get that 50mm.


----------



## |)\/8 (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice, love the shallow DOF and angle.  I agree that it could be cropped a little tighter.  Nice work.


----------



## gian133 (Nov 13, 2009)

eric-holmes said:


> Very beautiful capture. Just another thing I can show my wife that will help me get that 50mm.


 

Yes. You gotta get one. I got an old one from the 70's. Paid like $17 for it. Since you got the D90 you could get the new one for AF though. Its fun to have that simplicity. You got to move around to get your shots, not just turn you fingers.

Thanks


----------



## gian133 (Nov 13, 2009)

Since i got your attention i'll show another one. I tried this one in color and B&W. However B&W is something i havent done much with even though i love B&W photos. Not to sure if i like how it came out. Let me know what you think.


1.






2. B&W


----------



## [Dillz] (Nov 14, 2009)

Edited way to much....tone it down a tad man....you want it to look better then the real photo but not unbelievable.


----------



## Parkerman (Nov 16, 2009)

I wouldn't have smoothed her face out.. seems as though you have lost to much detail which makes it look like plastic.

If you didn't perform any smoothing of the skin... then sorry I just said your sister had a plastic face =\


----------



## gian133 (Nov 16, 2009)

lol np parkerman. i did a re-edit of the color picture. i guess i was going overboard for that fashion/glamour look, forgot its a senior picture. now its just a very light effect on the skin. let me know what you think. thanks everyone for all the comments.

Before





After


----------



## Parkerman (Nov 16, 2009)

Much better in the second picture. She has a clear face, no reason to smooth out what doesn't need to be smoothed. 


I made that same mistake in one of the first portraits I did...went over board.. but.. her face was broken out.


----------



## gian133 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks again


----------



## Urdaneta (Nov 17, 2009)

Crop nothing at all!
You could retouch some of the hairs that are out of place, but no biggie.


----------

